# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Kimdir ?

## ceyda

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (26 Şubat 1954, İstanbul), Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin 2003 yılından beri başbakanı ve Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisinin Genel Başkanı. Erdoğan, 1994 ve 1998 yılları arasında İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi Başkanlığı'nı yürüttü.
Erdoğan Marmara Üniversitesi İktisadi ve Ticari İlimler Fakültesi'nden 1981 yılında mezun oldu. On sekiz yaşından itibaren siyasete dahil oldu[kaynak belirtilmeli]. Erdoğan, 1969-1980 yılları arasında yarı profesyonel futbolcu oldu[kaynak belirtilmeli]. Eşi Emine Erdoğan'la 4 Temmuz 1978de evlendi. Evliliklerinden 2 erkek, 2 kız olmak üzere 4 çocukları vardır.[3]
Erdoğan 27 Mart 1994'de yerel seçimlerde İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi Başkanı olarak seçildi. 12 Aralık 1997 tarihinde Siirt'te düzenlenen bir mitingde yaptığı konuşma nedeniyle Diyarbakır DGM Savcılığının "halkı sınıf, ırk, din, mezhep veya bölge farklılığı gözeterek kin ve düşmanlığa tahrik ettiği" gerekçesiyle açtığı davada Türk Ceza Kanununun 312. maddesinin 2. fıkrası uyarınca 10 ay hapis cezasına çarptırıldı.[4] Cezaevinde dört ay kaldıktan sonra, 14 Ağustos 2001'de Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi (AK Parti)'ni kurdu.[kaynak belirtilmeli] 2002 genel seçimlerinde AK Parti parlamentodaki sandalyelerin yaklaşık üçte ikisini kazanarak tek başına hükümet kurma yetkisini kazandı.
Başbakan olarak Erdoğan, çok sayıda değişiklikler uyguladı. Türkiye 45 yıl sonra Avrupa Birliği ile bir ortaklık anlaşması imzaladı, ve 3 Ocak 2005'te AB'ye katılım müzakereleri başladı.[5]
Genel Başkanı olduğu AK Parti ilk kez 2002 Türkiye genel seçimleri'nde %34,43'lük oy oranı ile tek başına hükûmet kurarak iktidara geldi. Daha sonra, AK Parti 2007 Türkiye genel seçimleri'nde %46,58 ve [6] 2011 Türkiye genel seçimleri'nde ise %49,9 oy oranı ile tekrar tek başına hükûmet kurarak iktidara gelmiştir. Bu sonuçlarla AK Parti, Türkiye'de ilk kez, iktidarda olmasına rağmen ikinci ve üçüncü döneminde oy oranını arttırarak seçim kazanan parti olmuştur.

----------

